# I'm done with NBC!!!!!!!!



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's taken me a bit to calm down and I feel better now that I've sent NBC an e-mail stating Bob Costas was way out of line with his comments during Sunday Night Football half time about the tragic shooting in Kansas City. Costas took the opportunity to spout his personal views and attacked the 2nd Amendment and the gun owners of this Country, all while hiding behind another person's news article. Costas is an uninformed, clueless sportscaster who should not be voicing his opinion on National TV.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, I didnt see it. I dont hardly watch any Tv anymore its all BS. But good for you Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm just tired of the constant attack on the hunting and shooting community..........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup one rotten apple spoils the whole barrel, sucks that we are the rest of the barrel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Has his oral diarrhea made it to youtube yet ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

listen to the music in the backround


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I liked Bob......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mike..contact info to NBC ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

[email protected]

click on above link or copy and paste into your e-mail program, ie: Outlook or what ever........................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Costas is one of the reasons the shooting sports are so poorly covered during the Olympics..........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I had no idea he had it out for guns so bad.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

got to be a bleeding heart liberal to work in NBC News.......which NBC Sports is part of.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it's not just NBC, they're all that way for the most part..........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't watch any "news"..... They are all have their own agenda..... I hardly watch TV for the most part.... I use to watch the history channel until they became a reality network with shows that have little to nothing to do with actual history.... another story for another time though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree Rick. Screw NBC and Costass. They're apparently enjoying the ruckus this idiot has caused as not one thing has been said regarding his mouth. NBC needs all the ratings they can get whether it be by controversy or whatever. Never have watched any of their sh$#ty programs and never will. (except reruns of The Office) LOL


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I could not believe what I was hearing when this came on. Its just sad how he could twist this tragedy for his agenda.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

first off, i do not watch pro sports.and i do not like B.C.(think hes an arrogant arse)

but he did state that he was reading from an article that some one else had written

but he also did state that he agreed with it.so they are not his words,but some one elses words

but his opinion is the same

and i do not think they would be alive yet today if he did not own a gun

he would have used something else to kill with

whats next after the guns,knives,bows, rocks and sticks

you know they will try and take everything away eventually

personally i think every law abiding citizen after the age of 21 should be required to take a gun safety course

along with concealed carry training,and then mandatory carry by them for the rest of their lives

i bet major crime issues would be way down(kinda like the old west days,when most every folk had a weapon at all times)

taught both of my sons to shoot a .22 rifle and pistol when they hit the age of 4 years old.

i took that curiosity away from them at an early age,never had an issue with them mishandling a weapon

GUNS DONT KILL PEOPLE,ITS THE HOMICIDLE MANIAC THAT KILLS PEOPLE

jm2cw


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The whole story, of the murder and suicide hasn't made it out yet.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if guns kill people

how does anyone get out of a gun show alive?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Truth me told, he kinda DOES have a point.

Not that I agree with him completely, but the idiots with guns ARE our worst enemies and their actions WILL be used to strip us of our rights.

I feel this issue is much like the antis vs stupid hunters argument. Sure - we can stand by and ignore the fact that there are idiots among us and launch attack after attack against those reporting on these issues OR we can distance ourselves from the idiots among us, condemn their actions and let it be known that they DO NOT represent the rest of us.

Either way - they're going to use these people as an example. It's up to us whether we choose to defend them, or throw them on the train tracts. My personal opinion.... choooo choooo!

We can work damage control after they are gone. And of course keep up the good fight.... guns don't kill people just like pencils don't misspell words and forks don't make people fat.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

+1 Chris


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Amazingly, there was a story in the Milwaukee Journal today that told of a CCW holder in Northern Wisconsin that was apparently being rammed in his SUV by a person in a van who had road rage. When they pulled over, the people in the van were trying to assault him until he pulled his gun. He held them at gun point until the police got there (he had called 911 while being rammed, who told him to pull over). He never fired one single shot, although depending on the circumstances, he possibly could have. That's something you won't see on the news tonight though.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you've got that right, that would be portraying a gun owner in a positive light and that's not going to happen on any mainstream news media.........


----------

